# newer Canadian method of termite treatment



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry to say bait stations have been around for long time, just Google it and I’m sure you will see what I’m saying


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of the biggest money making rip off scams the pest control company's ever came up with.
Just lucky if the workers can even find it sitting out beyond the drip line of the house every 10 feet.
Then they want to charge you to come back every few months and "inspect them".
They pop the cap off and pull out the stick to see if anythings eating it.
Might take a whole 15 min, and most charge at least $100.00.
Only time I'd use them is if the house was to close to the well.
The newer chemicals used for a real treatment get picked up by the workers and it at some point if eaten by the queen in the colony, once she dies the whole colony dies.
Stop by any Lowes or Home Depot, they have bait stations and see what they cost.
All it takes is a bulb planter to install them.
Last time I checked Orkin and Terminex charged $100.00 each.
For $100.00 you could have bought 2, cases of them.


----------

